

Forcing a generation to code is unprecedented, says Codecademy chief - DanEdge
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/05/codecademy-coding-schools-education-apps

======
orr94
I know many fine sysadmins and network engineers that couldn't code anything
to save their lives. Coding is one of many ways to contribute in IT, and a
lack of coding knowledge doesn't preclude one from understanding how
technology works. Conversely, I have met several programmers that have a
surprising lack of understanding of anything that goes on outside their code.
Teaching everyone to code will not magically prepare them for the future, nor
will a lack of coding knowledge prevent them from functioning in a high tech
society.

Now, making technology a bigger part of the curriculum? I think _that_ is a
good idea.

~~~
DanEdge
I'm sure you're right but I also think there are many kids who have probably
never even thought about the mechanics of what goes on behind the web sites
they visit, the games they play (and everything else vaguely tech related they
come into contact with on a daily basis). So maybe it will, at the very least,
introduce more kids to the fun that can be had, and ultimately, to careers in
the sector.

